# Salmon jigging rod



## 1uglystick (Feb 1, 2012)

Its almost that time of year again! I jigged all last year with a spinning rod and was successful but have always been a fan of baitcasters so my question to you jiggers out there is what size baitcasting rod do you use to jig up salmon with?


----------



## Outdoor2daCore (Nov 8, 2010)

Take this with a grain of salt because I don't jig or salmon, but catch hundreds of lake trout jigging every year. I prefer a spinning setup in med / med heavy with a good spinning reel vs the same setup with a good bait caster. I just feel like I can control the runs top / front drag on a spinning reel vs a bait caster and feel I don't lose tension on the fish with the spinning setup. I've tried it both ways with good equipment, but just prefer the spinning as I feel it gives me more control and equals less lost fish. My two cents, good luck with whichever you decide. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## taizer (Feb 6, 2009)

id use baitcaster. better hooksets, way more tq
but spinning would work just as good. I guess everyone has their favorite


----------



## caffeineforall (Jul 6, 2011)

spinning. balance is more important. youll wear your self out jigging 2oz of lead over and over with anything else.

9Lives


----------



## 1uglystick (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks for your thoughts guys! I usually run two rods at a time; one in each hand and never had a problem with spinning gear but I was just thinking about switching it up this year. I like the idea of having drag and the ability to thumb the spool on command. Im getting the feeling not many people out there jig salmon with baitcasters???


----------



## bassburner (Jan 6, 2011)

I vertical jig all the time and def a spinning setup is much more efficient for me. Used both but always like the spinning set up way better.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Drakegunner (Nov 21, 2007)

The best jiggers I know use spinning reels.


----------



## kyflintlock (Feb 23, 2011)

I use both spinning and bait casters and routinely switch between the two when the wrist starts getting fatigued with the one I am currently using. I error on the lighter side w the rods since it doesn't wear you out as fast and is a blast when you nail a nice king. 7-8ft fast tip w some backbone and hold on!


----------



## spoonman65 (Apr 16, 2008)

Where are you guys jigging up salmon. Only place I've ever heard is in superior? I would love to try if there was something closer. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ferd66 (Oct 13, 2007)

spoonman65 said:


> Where are you guys jigging up salmon. Only place I've ever heard is in superior? I would love to try if there was something closer.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Mouth of the channel in Muskegon Lake. I think in Manistee too.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## spoonman65 (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks fo


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## spoonman65 (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks for the comeback ferd66. I might have to try sometime. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

Betsie Lake


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

I'll be using a 7' med. heavy ugly stick spinning rod with a pflueger president reel loaded with 20lb. fireline the week before labor day


----------



## caffeineforall (Jul 6, 2011)

that reel is gonna be blown out after a few fish ralph.

get your self a saltwater reel with a better drag.

i have a penn that performs great on those long drag screaming freight train runs kings are famous for.

9Lives


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

caffeineforall said:


> that reel is gonna be blown out after a few fish ralph.
> 
> get your self a saltwater reel with a better drag.
> 
> ...


What's going to be blown out they got 10 ball bearings, don't think anything will burn up. I've caught plenty of 20lb. kings on smaller reels. They come in different sizes. I'm not worried Might even bring my ice rods My best casting reel has been an abu cardinal 104. Great reel for the price.


----------



## caffeineforall (Jul 6, 2011)

ive broken bails, burnt out drags, had side plates explode apart etc.

i wont touch a king without a beefy reel any more.

maybe ive just had bad luck.

9Lives


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

I always have a couple backups anyways. Hope to get into a few jigging and see how they act compared to casting for them off the piers.


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

caffeineforall said:


> that reel is gonna be blown out after a few fish ralph.


doubtful.


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

wartfroggy said:


> doubtful.


Hell, I use a Pflueger Trion, lol! Hasn't blown up yet!


----------



## Btek (Jul 15, 2010)

7' baitcaster spiral wrapped with micro guides. Torque free and loving it.


----------



## trapperray (Apr 30, 2010)

I use my president on both salmon and stealhead and had no issues with it to date going on 4.5 yrs.I only problem I had with mine is the anti reverse spring broke .
Give er hell Ralph.


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm going to be trying a 7' Berkley Lightning rod (Medium or MH I can't remember) and a 7' Abu Garcia Vengence (Medium) this year. My gf is on the look out for a "pretty looking" rod to use for salmon and I think she's leaning toward a Ladies Ugly Stick GX2, 7ft M. I'm kinda worried that they are 2 piece but being an ugly stick, it *shouldn't* break. We will be using some underpowered reels, Shakespere Dimension and Pfleuger Trion but I'm gonna go through them and clean/grease to try to keep them from blowing up on us if we hook a screamer. Got some backups just in case, too.


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

Crazy Axe said:


> I'm going to be trying a 7' Berkley Lightning rod (Medium or MH I can't remember) and a 7' Abu Garcia Vengence (Medium) this year. My gf is on the look out for a "pretty looking" rod to use for salmon and I think she's leaning toward a Ladies Ugly Stick GX2, 7ft M. I'm kinda worried that they are 2 piece but being an ugly stick, it *shouldn't* break. We will be using some underpowered reels, Shakespere Dimension and Pfleuger Trion but I'm gonna go through them and clean/grease to try to keep them from blowing up on us if we hook a screamer. Got some backups just in case, too.


My spinning rod is a 7' Ugly Stik Lite with a bigger Pfleuger Trion... It has caught a bunch of kings and keeps on going! You'd think that it would be under powered but the drag is actually pretty smooth... I think you'll be pleasantly surprised at how effective that setup will be, especially if you go through and grease it up first


----------



## Fowlersduckhunter (Oct 28, 2011)

Waz_51 said:


> My spinning rod is a 7' Ugly Stik Lite with a bigger Pfleuger Trion... It has caught a bunch of kings and keeps on going! You'd think that it would be under powered but the drag is actually pretty smooth... I think you'll be pleasantly surprised at how effective that setup will be, especially if you go through and grease it up first


I use this same setup. The tip is light and clear so easy to see at night and the base has backbone to turn fish around.


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

Fowlersduckhunter said:


> I use this same setup. The tip is light and clear so easy to see at night and the base has backbone to turn fish around.


Yup... However, I've hooked a couple in the river that took me for quite a ride! If I remember right, I've landed pretty much all of them but I'd be lying if I said that they didn't make me nervous, lol!


----------



## Tank. (Feb 2, 2010)

Well Ralph is new to this fishing thing so we'll see if that reel holds up. He'll learn more after he's fished for a few decades.


----------



## chrominstein (Aug 26, 2012)

Since we are on the topic of jigging gear, whats your guys opinion of gloomis stfr 1474 rod for jigging up chinnies? Overdoing it? This rod does not have factory handle but custom with 8inch foregrip 4inch reel seat and 9inch reargrip...21"total


----------

